
A New Advocacy Group Is Lobbying for the Right to Repair Everything - jeena
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/a-new-advocacy-group-is-lobbying-for-the-right-to-repair-everything
======
brudgers
The group's homepage: [http://repair.org/](http://repair.org/)

